# Inspection Toolkit



## Alias (May 21, 2012)

What do you carry as an ADA inspection toolkit?

Favorite links for suppliers of tools?

I'm adding to my current kit and am specifically looking for the tool used to test doors.

Thanks,

Sue


----------



## MtnArch (May 21, 2012)

I use a fish scale (bought at the local sporting goods store).


----------



## mark handler (May 21, 2012)

Smart Level, tape measure, Camera


----------



## Doorman (May 21, 2012)

_"I use a fish scale (bought at the local sporting goods store)."_

A more convenient tool than a fish scale:

Howard 'Door Pressure Gauge'.  Link is only one place to order...


----------



## mark handler (May 21, 2012)

Sue

A checklist can be your most important tool.

What type of project are you doing...?


----------



## Msradell (May 21, 2012)

Doorman said:
			
		

> _ Howard __'Door Pressure Gauge__'.  Link is only one place to order..._


_That's what I use too.  Very convenient and easy to use._


----------



## joetheinspector (May 21, 2012)

Doorman and Msradell

Same here (Howard door pressure gauge)


----------



## fireguy (May 22, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> SueA checklist can be your most important tool.
> 
> What type of project are you doing...?


The Door Lady has a very good checklist, looks like a service report


----------



## pwood (May 22, 2012)

a 60" circle cut out of plastic or fabric.


----------



## Doorman (May 22, 2012)

_"a 60" circle cut out of plastic or fabric."_

Now there is a pretty good idea!


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 22, 2012)

Doorman said:
			
		

> _"a 60" circle cut out of plastic or fabric."_Now there is a pretty good idea!


I have a 1 1/4 inch circle and 5/8 inch circle I use for plan review...but I usually use a scale.  Same with inspections, I probably wouldn't use a circle over a tape measure either.  I set my tape measure at 27 inches and rotate it on the floor using the back of the tape as my center.


----------



## MtnArch (May 22, 2012)

True, but my family is part Scottish and the fish scale was only $7.00!!   ;-)



			
				Doorman said:
			
		

> _"I use a fish scale (bought at the local sporting goods store)."_A more convenient tool than a fish scale:
> 
> Howard 'Door Pressure Gauge'.  Link is only one place to order...


----------



## Alias (May 24, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> SueA checklist can be your most important tool.
> 
> What type of project are you doing...?


Mark -

I have two commercial projects in progress and the possibility of two more.  This translates into $$$ for my department and I want to spend some of it on tools.  This tape measure, a level and a screwdriver just isn't cutting it!  (I'm exaggerating, but you get the point.)  

Assistant PW Director came back from an ADA training session put on by the City's insurance carrier and he asked about the door tester.  He brought back checklists and I have copies of those.  Next step is to add to my toolbox so that I can inspect at a higher level.  Improvement, improvement, improvement.........this is my goal.

Sue


----------



## Alias (May 24, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> a 60" circle cut out of plastic or fabric.


Very good idea!  I'm always trying to figure out whether the turning radius is adequate.

Sue


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yard stick marked with all the measurements for toilet, grab bars, sinks, tp holders heights and allowances etc.

Also works for emergency lighting test button, smokes and handrails at a finish.

also used on subs that get out of line, really load when you smack it on a counter or your code book!

pc1


----------



## LGreene (Jun 1, 2012)

I use the Wagner FDK 40 force gauge:

http://www.wagnerinstruments.com/force_gauges/fdk_mechanical_dial_force_gauge.php


----------



## Msradell (Jun 1, 2012)

LGreene said:
			
		

> I use the Wagner FDK 40 force gauge:http://www.wagnerinstruments.com/force_gauges/fdk_mechanical_dial_force_gauge.php


Very nice instrument and the fact that it is traceable to take out any dispute issues.  How often do you get it calibrated to ensure it's accurate?  I do it has to be done on a regular basis to be called traceable.


----------



## LGreene (Jun 3, 2012)

Msradell said:
			
		

> Very nice instrument and the fact that it is traceable to take out any dispute issues.  How often do you get it calibrated to ensure it's accurate?  I do it has to be done on a regular basis to be called traceable.


I have not had mine calibrated but I am not an AHJ so I don't typically need it to be perfectly accurate.  The manufacturer could probably give you some advice on calibration.


----------



## Alias (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the good suggestions.

Sue


----------



## north star (Jun 8, 2012)

*+ + +*

This topic is great and exceptionally "well timed"!

I have been asked to perform an audit on all of

the AHJ buildings & facilities.

*Alias & "Door Guru Lori",*

Do either one of you have an actual checklist

that I could request from you?......I am starting

from "square one" and will need to collect

checklists and tools to start the survey.

*To all:*

I also have some questions regarding the "actual

performing of the survey"......So that I can be

accurate AND ADA compliant, typically, where

would the door pressure gauges be located to

obtain the opening pressure?......*[ 1 ]* Is there

some type of ADA documentation that must

submitted somewhere, ...*[ 2 ]* Is the AHJ

"REQUIRED" to keep an official ADA survey, so

that when asked for documentation is requested,

we can provide it?......*[ 3 ]* Is it prudent for

an AHJ to have an officially designated ADA

compliance officer?........*[ 4 ] *Does anyone on

this Forum have such an animal in place?

Thanks in advance for your input!

*+ + +*


----------



## Alias (Jun 8, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ + +*This topic is great and exceptionally "well timed"!
> 
> I have been asked to perform an audit on all of
> 
> ...


north star -

I have a list but mine is CA specific.  I can send it to you next week if you want it.

In response to question #3, I am technically the city's ADA compliance officer.  This means nothing in my case because no one consults me before they do the remodel in city hall.  I have two non-compliant teller windows, numerous door issues, and the latest are the doorknobs that were installed in old city hall when they did the remodel.  I mentioned that they needed to be ADA compliant and was told that as it was Task Force, it didn't need to be, ADA lock sets are too expensive........  My reply is, yeah, right...........

PW will fix it when Task Force leaves.

Sue


----------



## Fort (Jun 9, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> north star -I have a list but mine is CA specific.  I can send it to you next week if you want it.


If you would not mind sharing, I would be grateful as well...


----------



## MtnArch (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue ... is your list the California GSA list?  It's very comprehensive though a little out of date.  Very archaic and a **VERY** big pain to fill out (especially electronically), but it's very thorough.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 9, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> north star -In response to question #3, I am technically the city's ADA compliance officer.  This means nothing in my case because no one consults me before they do the remodel in city hall.  I have two non-compliant teller windows, numerous door issues, and the latest are the doorknobs that were installed in old city hall when they did the remodel.  I mentioned that they needed to be ADA compliant and was told that as it was Task Force, it didn't need to be, ADA lock sets are too expensive........  My reply is, yeah, right...........
> 
> PW will fix it when Task Force leaves.
> 
> Sue


If I did not like the BO or the FM telling me what to do with my property, I would say as soon as the City followed the legal codes, I would.  Until then I would make rude suggestions.


----------



## north star (Jun 28, 2012)

*= =*

*[ continued. ]:*

I am starting the audit and want to know if I am using the correct

standards for pre-March 10, 2012.

I have a copy of the *28 Code of Federal Regulations, Part 36,*

*Revised as of July 1, 1994.*

Is this an acceptable standard to use?

Thanks for any input!

*+ +*


----------



## mark handler (Jul 1, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> I am starting the audit and want to know if I am using the correct
> 
> standards for pre-March 10, 2012.
> 
> ...


State and local government facilities must follow the requirements of both the Title II regulations at 28 CFR 35.151; and the 2004 ADAAG at 36 CFR part 1191, appendices B and D.

In the few places where requirements between the two differ, the requirements of 28 CFR 35.151 prevail

Safe harbor. If a public entity has constructed or altered required elements of a path of travel in accordance with the specifications in either the 1991 Standards or the Uniform Federal Accessibility Standards before March 15, 2012, the public entity is not required to retrofit such elements to reflect incremental changes in the 2010 Standards solely because of an alteration to a primary function area served by that path of travel.


----------



## Examiner (Jul 10, 2012)

I too have the door pressure gauge, camera and smart level.

I also have a 25’ ADA measuring tape.  It has information printed on the tape regarding ADA settings, heights etc.  Grainger use to have them but they do not carry them anymore.  The link is a picture of one.

http://www.bettymills.com/shop/product/view/L.S.%20Starrett/LSS681-65896.html?source=froogle2&utm_source=froogle2&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=parts&utm_keyword=LSS681-65896&utm_content=Facility&gclid=CMXZ_5r7j7ECFQeCnQodZWbGdg

No one mentioned the ADA Door Threshold tool.  You can get a print from Evan Terry Associates (205) 972-9100 or order their hard flexible tool.  http://www.evanterry.com/shop.asp?catID=17385


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jul 10, 2012)

In my truck is a smart level for ADA for egress ramps/pathways, and 150ft. Tape, moisture meter, torpedo level, pliers, utility knife, heavy stapler, large Maglite, a spare mutli-screwdriver, flashlight, a water-pressure gauge, and 25' Code tape.  In my vest I carry several pens & markers, a pocket level, pocket digital thermometer, on-contact voltage tester, a GFCI Outlet Tester, xeon mini-mini-flashlight, a door gauge, multi-screwdriver, ear plugs, and tyvek booties.  But the most important tool I carry is a pocket-sized Digital Camera.  (currently using Sony DSC-T200).


----------

